

Teamstory – A Social Network for Entrepreneurs and Startups - dh9kim
http://teamstoryapp.com

======
dh9kim
Teamstory lets you capture and share your moments throughout your
entrepreneurial journey with other like-minded entrepreneurs around the world.
You can post photos, thoughts, links, questions etc. that entrepreneurs can
relate to.

We felt that Twitter and Facebook was good for reaching out to customers but
was way too cluttered. Also platforms like Angelist and F6S focused on funding
/ idea. But what we want to do is to focus on daily life aspects of an
entrepreneur. We want to be the go-to platform for startups to share their
stories.

Have a look at our website and our app. You'll see what kind of community
we've got going on :D

------
danielkempe
I love using TeamStory every day. Its great finding out all about other
startups and sharing in their success. Provide feedback and get feedback back
for my own startups. Share the ups and downs of being an entrepreneur...

------
alexmuench
It’s an awesome app with an even more awesome community. Love using teamstory
and get so much valuable insights, feedback and discussions. I highly
recommend it.

------
nikosoul
These guys kick major ass! Love the concept and the app. It's very much
needed.

